# SYNTHERGINE - 6th BLOOD TEST RESULTS - Phidias!



## Synthetek (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is the latest blood test submitted to us by long time customer and forum member Phidias.

They show a drastic reduction in the liver enzyme values through the use of Synthergine.

Accompanied with the blood tests are an email from Phidias describing his experience in further detail.

These are the kind of results you can expect each and every time you use Synthergine. You will not need Another liver protection/detox product ever again!


===============================================

Hi,

As promised in my last email, you'll find attached before/after  bloods.
The first blood collection was on July 7th, and though it took  a little time to 
have a second one done (October 21st), I think the  results are relevant 
enough liver wise.

Wish you a great weekend!

-Phidias

===============================================


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 13, 2014)

Great drop in levels from the first and second tests!


----------

